# How are you dealing with the aging process?



## Gael (Mar 6, 2014)

What's the most challenging about it for you? And how do you feel about having come to the point where you're the old guy or gal in the room? Remember when all the authority figures; teachers, pastors, doctors, etc. were older then you and now they're not? That sort of thing...


----------



## That Guy (Mar 6, 2014)

I find it rather funny now being the old guy that I ignored as a kid.  The hardest part would be the physical ailments.


----------



## Gael (Mar 6, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I find it rather funny now being the old guy that I ignored as a kid.  The hardest part would be the physical ailments.



Yes, unless you have a massive ego you can handle it, but the ailments are in another category. Suddenly your body is a stranger.


----------



## Sid (Mar 6, 2014)

What's challenging about getting older? Nothing to it, can't keep from getting older, but can't make me grow up.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 6, 2014)

Sid said:


> What's challenging about getting older? Nothing to it, can't keep from getting older, but can't make me grow up.



Roger that.


----------



## 0020Mariah (Mar 6, 2014)

Gael said:


> What's the most challenging about it for you? And how do you feel about having come to the point where you're the old guy or gal in the room? Remember when all the authority figures; teachers, pastors, doctors, etc. were older then you and now they're not? That sort of thing...



Nothing to complain as long as you keep active according to your capabilities, knowledge and acquired wisdom. Physical deterioration is normal for humans as well as all in nature. It depends on your perspective about life &  death.


----------



## Bee (Mar 6, 2014)

Sid said:


> What's challenging about getting older? Nothing to it, can't keep from getting older, but can't make me grow up.



Exactly, I am known amongst my older grandchildrens friends as a groovy grandma.:laugh:


----------



## Ina (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm hoping my older years will bring me more time with you folks. I've never had so many friends.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 6, 2014)

Im surrounded ,every single day in my home, by 15 year old gal(16 next month) and a 8 year boy for the last 4 years so I dont have time to worry about aging.
 Hell, I cant even age gracefully.

“Children are a great comfort in your old age -- and they help you reach it faster, too.” 
Quote:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2014)

I make a joke with hubby sometimes, I'll be talking about some incident, and tell him that the person was an old guy...I'll hesitate and say, our age.  ld:  It is weird seeing people who always seemed to be older, and they're younger now.  I love to see the older rockers still performing, I think it's great and am so happy to be part of this great generation.  Sad thing is to hear of some of the older folks, many younger than us, passing on.

I'm 61, and in fairly good shape aside from needing to lose some weight, no meds or major health conditions or pains.  I've been staying active with at least daily walking, but also other exercise. My goal is to stay limber and healthy enough in my old age to get around physically, and not be too dependent on the assistance of others.

I don't look too bad in the mirror, until I put on my reading glasses, LOL. We often joke too about how it's good our eyesight is worse than it was, because we still look good to each other.  I'm not a very vain person to begin with, I spend my days in jeans and t-shirts and don't fuss to much trying to impress.  After losing my older brother and sister, at the ages of 30 and 42, I'm just glad I made it this far and am still alive.  I believe very much in my 'signature'.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 6, 2014)

Physically I don't have the high level of energy and endurance I used to have. Because I'm retired, that only creates a challenge for me on rare occasions. In my own home I can pace myself quite comfortably. I also seem to be struggling with my eyesight (i have 'young' cataracts). At first when I was among a group of seniors, I felt out of place & like I didn't belong. Back then I was wearing lots of makeup & dying my hair to hide all the gray & appear younger. That's changed. I've come to accept the older me. I'm even able to see some amount of beauty in an aged face. I no longer dye my hair and I go without makeup.
ld:


----------



## Ina (Mar 6, 2014)

I like your new picture Lois. You're still a beauty. I wish people could see the beauty of ageing. It is why I like doing portraits of older people.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 6, 2014)

I socialize with folks of all ages (adults) and they rarely discus their ailments, if they have any.

There are so many other things to talk about that aren't so borrring!

I'm holding my own against some guys  who are much younger than I who hobble in on walkers and canes.

I think of the glass as FULL......and then chug-a-lug it down the hatch.  Stop worrying and live it up while

you're living ! Nobody loves a moaner.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 6, 2014)

For comparison. That's all.  AND they too are my good friends.  I have many friends. Not just  my kids and

grand kids. So I have a lot more to talk about. I don't wish to bore anybody to death.


----------



## kaemicha (Mar 6, 2014)

Aging really hit me hard this past year. I had several friends pass away and it made me very aware of my own mortality. That, and I'm fairly vain, so looking older is not a fun thing for me!


----------



## kaemicha (Mar 6, 2014)

It is the worst! And, sad..but we've got to keep on keeping on!


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 6, 2014)

It sucks, apart from my TN i have just taken my rubbish to the bins and my back has given out on me, i feel like i am 100, i have gone down hill rapidly the past year so i am not dealing too well with the aging process


----------



## kaemicha (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't want to look like Beiber or any ladies his age, but I do not want to look my age!  Oh oh! I'm in trouble...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2014)

kaemicha said:


> I don't want to look like Beiber or any ladies his age...



Love it, LOL!!  :clap:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I socialize with folks of all ages (adults) and they rarely discus their ailments, if they have any.
> I'm holding my own against some guys  who are much younger than I who hobble in on walkers and canes.
> 
> I think of the glass as FULL......and then chug-a-lug it down the hatch.  Stop worrying and live it up while
> ...



I know what you mean Falcon, my friend is 74 and has many medical issues in her old age, but she doesn't go on and on about her problems, rarely even mentions anything unless I ask.

Especially when I was still working, I started to notice that I was feeling better, and more able to handle the job tasks that some of my younger coworkers.  It actually made me feel sorry for them, so much younger than myself, but with such a negative mental attitude, and sulking at any physical demands.  No walkers and canes, but some were much slower and seemed older than I did...makes you feel good in a way.

I look at the glass as half-full, and think we should make the best of life.  Easy not to complain when you take a serious look at the 'big picture'.  I knew a guy who started talking negatively about his age on his 40th birthday, he also started acting differently, always complaining about having to wear glasses, etc.  I honestly believe that speaking on a daily basis like this, actually did age him before his time.  Amazing how different he was in his 39th year.


----------



## Casper (Mar 6, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> It sucks, apart from my TN i have just taken my rubbish to the bins and my back has given out on me, i feel like i am 100, i have gone down hill rapidly the past year so i am not dealing too well with the aging process



_*Yep Jilly......having constant pain and losing some or much of our mobility are the two things that I hate most about aging.  I also have constant pain from a hip problem but otherwise I feel well.....I still push myself to do my early morning 30 minute fast walk each day and I'm determined to do so while I can manage. Mind you, it hurts, but I still do it and love it.:aargh:

I'll be 70 in a week and really don't feel it at all.
Age is only a number, some of us may be a little vain and none of us want to look older but, does it really matter......health is more important in my opinion.:flowers:


*_


----------



## Gael (Mar 6, 2014)

Casper said:


> _*Yep Jilly......having constant pain and losing some or much of our mobility are the two things that I hate most about aging.  I also have constant pain from a hip problem but otherwise I feel well.....I still push myself to do my early morning 30 minute fast walk each day and I'm determined to do so while I can manage. Mind you, it hurts, but I still do it and love it.:aargh:
> 
> I'll be 70 in a week and really don't feel it at all.
> Age is only a number, some of us may be a little vain and none of us want to look older but, does it really matter......health is more important in my opinion.:flowers:
> ...



You obviously are adopting the best approach and attitude with the result that in spite of the physical challenges you are dealing with, your spirit is triumphant. And that is the ultimate victory over aging.:hatlaugh1:


----------



## GDAD (Mar 7, 2014)

I suppose at 74 we all have different problems, I know I do.
You know the aches & pains to much loud noises & also
might I dare say SEX, Yep Sex to much of it. It's playing 
up with my arthritic back, I'll just have to put up with it!!!!!!hwell::devil:


----------



## Justme (Mar 7, 2014)

I am just me and I continue to cope with being me as I have done all my life.


----------



## Gael (Mar 7, 2014)

Justme said:


> I am just me and I continue to cope with being me as I have done all my life.



Yes, but you're not the same as you've been all your life are you? But maybe in your case no matter what changes your body undergoes or illnesses, you approach it the same mentally?


----------



## 0020Mariah (Mar 10, 2014)

Having to deal with health issues and a body not responding 
as it use to, not easy. But one has to cope with old age as 
we did as a teenager(I remember that wasn't easy either). 

We just have to take it s*low and easy a*nd everything will
be all right. "there's a time for everything in life".


----------

